# xc 450



## 2domn8

Anyone own one of these? Thinking about getting my kid one soon. Anyone done any mods?


----------



## JPs300

hate to link another site, but it's the only "solid" info/build-up I have seen posted on these things -


----------



## NMKawierider

JPs300 said:


> hate to link another site, but it's the only "solid" info/build-up I have seen posted on these things -
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know how long the owner will allow this link to ..._that forum_.. so don't be supprised when it goes away. At least its not to any of their sales items. In the future, do know links to other forums are not allowed.


----------



## Polaris425

If the owner had posted the thread I'd have let it stay. But can't since the builder did.


----------



## greenkitty7

that was a sweet build though. not alot of after market mods out for that thing yet, but i hear the 450s are extremely peppy and will keep up with the 550s easily.


----------



## 2domn8

Thinking of letting him get one, I cant see buying a 500 renegade for a 17 year old. I seen the post on HL. Thats the only one I could find, Thanks guys


----------



## JPs300

I wasn't trying to step on any toes, was just the only reasonably decent info I have seen on that machine. - To that effect I would say the aftermarket for them is going to be very limited.


----------



## honda maniac

why not a reney 500 hell hes 17 get a rene 800


----------



## xc450

i have one and its a awesome ATV, it goes 50 miles and awesome in the mud with 25 kenda executioner tires,awesome beginners bike, i want to put on a slip on exhaust but waiting till next year when i have it payed off.


----------



## adam6604

yeah why not a rene 500 for a 17 year old, i was riding my TRX450R at 16-17 lol get him teh 1000!


----------



## jacks9036

I own a 2012 XC 450, replaced stock tires with 27" Kenda Executioners, works just fine in the mud...I keep up with the big boys! It's peppy and it gets the job done!


----------

